# JApplet soll beim Aufruf nicht neustarten



## Checknix (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte einige JApplets in einer CNC-Maschinensteuerung (Steuerung ist mit C++ programmiert) anzeigen bzw. laufen lassen, was auch schon möglich ist. Damit möchte ich einige Maschineneinstellungen verwalten und konfigurieren.
Applet und Maschine kommunizieren über eine PLC-Schnittstelle. 

Die Steuerung besitzt 8 Hardkeys (Buttons) mit denen man noch einige Untermenüs aufrufen kann.

Mein Problem und Frage ist jetzt, wenn ich zwischen den Hardkeys umschalte, werden meine Applets jedesmal neu gestartet und die Einstellungen sind weg. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, daß die Applets im Hintergrund weiterlaufen und nicht jedes mal neu starten?
Zumindest solange, bis die Steuerung ausgeschalten wird.

Gruß
Checknix


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Feb 2008)

Schreib dir ein Verwaltungsapplet, was die Einstellungen entgegen nimmt und speichert.
Dieses Applet fügst du in einen (unsichtbaren) Frame deiner Webseite. Das Applet selbst kann auch nur 1x1 Pixel groß sein, nimmt also keinen Platz weg und und ist damit auch praktisch unsichbar.
Damit bleibt ein Applet stets geladen und kennt auch alle bereits gemachten Einstellungen.
Die Einstellungen, die in den anderen Applets gemacht wurden übergibst du jeweils dann, wenn der Browser die neue Seite laden soll, also die alte Seite schließt. In diesem Fall ruft er nämlich die stop()-Methode auf, der perfekte Ort, um Daten zu woanders hinzuschicken.

Eine andere mögliche Lösung mit funktionierendem Beispiel und Quellcode habe ich hier beschrieben:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=39428


----------



## Checknix (8. Feb 2008)

Hallo L-ectron-X,

danke für die Antwort.
Werde es schnellstmöglich ausprobieren und mich dann wieder melden.

Gruß


----------



## Checknix (14. Feb 2008)

Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert, aber jetzt funktioniert es  :toll: 

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch dazu.
Ist es möglich, dieses Applet (Applet a) mit einem anderen Applet (Applet b) zu schließen?


----------

